# Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!



## Dok (14. Dezember 2004)

Hier schon mal die ersten Infos zum Anglerboardtreffen 2005 auf dem auch der 5. Geburtstag des AB gefeiert wird.

Natürlich werden wir für dieses Ereignis ein besonderes Programm auf die Beine Stellen. Das Programm folgt im Frühjahr.

Weitere Infos hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?id=abtreffen


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Hier wird ja schon weit voraus geplant!  #6  #6  #6 

Soweit Interesse besteht, könnte ich einen Vortrag zum Little Big Game halten, wahlweise Mexico jan 2004 oder Malediven Feb 2005 oder auch beides.  :m


----------



## buggs (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Dok mich kannste für Casting Vorführung vormerken.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Super Sache das, #6
Ich kann und werde ein paar Sachen mitbringen um Montagen vorzuführen und zu basteln für Brandungsangeln und pilken. Dann könnte man neben Martin seiner Fliegenbinderei eine Bastelstrecke für Meeresgedöns machen. 
Wenn irgend wo in der Nähe sehr viel Platz ist, sprich ca 150 Meter X 250 Meter dann könnte man auch ein kleines weitwerfen mit Pilk und Brandungsruten machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*



> Wenn irgend wo in der Nähe sehr viel Platz ist, sprich ca 150 Meter X 250 Meter dann könnte man auch ein kleines weitwerfen mit Pilk und Brandungsruten machen.


Und Fly Martin nutzt den Platz quer für den Fliegenweitwurf))


----------



## jeracom (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Steht aber noch 04 drin |supergri 

*Das Treffen findet an dem Wochenende vom *​
*02.09.04 bis zum 04.09.04*​
*in 34516 Vöhl-Herzhausen statt.*​
*Samstag den 03.09.04 ist der AB Tag...*​​*Gruß Jens*​


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Sch ****


Ich hab`s verpasst! |supergri


----------



## Laksos (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Richtig, das sollte Dok vorab vielleicht schon noch abändern, noch bevor das Programm steht.
Der richtige Termin steht schon mal in meiner Signatur ... .  
.
.


----------



## Laksos (18. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Hi Boardies,

wer dieses Jahr zum 5-jährigen "Anglerboard-Geburtstags-Treffen 2005" an den Edersee kommt und Lust hat, das durch ein kleines Banner zu zeigen, kann dies nun gerne tun:






Der Signaturcode zum einfachen Kopieren und Einfügen in die persönliche Signatur:


```
[URL=http://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?id=abtreffen][img]http://www.anglerboard.de/abtreffen/dabei.jpg[/img][/URL]
```
(In diesem Ausnahmefall werden die Mods auch bis zum AB- Geb.-Treffen dann nicht ganz so kleinlich sein, wenn (durch das AB-Geburtstagsbanner) die ein oder andere Sig. jetzt eine Zeit lang etwas umfangreicher ausfällt, da dies doch die einzige offizielle AB-Veranstaltung im Jahr und diesmal sogar mit 5-Jahres-Jubiläum ist ... . Dies wäre dann mal die berühmte große Ausnahme.


So, nun rührt mal kräftig die Werbetrommel!


----------



## Pickerfan (18. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Nabend
Ist es vieleicht zu machen ne Bustoeur für die Nordlichter zu managen. Brauch ja nicht jeder selber zusehen wie man dort hinkommt. Sind ja ein paar Meter.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Laksos (19. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Die Anreise geschieht in Eigenregie. Wenn ihr zu mehreren seid, könnt ihr natürlich auch was mit 'nem Bus regeln. Ganz gut sind aber eigentlich auch immer Fahrgemeinschaften!  

(Für die Anreise könnt ihr bei Bedarf ja auch einen neuen Extra-thread aufmachen.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Fahrgemeinschaftenthread fände ich gut!!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Ist denn die Party, direkt auf dem Capmingplatzgelände ?

Falls ja.. könnte man sagen wo ungefähr genau auf dem Campingplatz ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Hi Franz,
die Party ist auf dem Campingplatzgelände in der Nähe und in der Grillhütte, die wir gemietet haben für den gesamten Tag.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Ok 
Ich hab hier nen Plan vom campingplatz.. leider ohne Maßstab :q

Wie weit ist es denn von den Ferienhäusern dahin - Fußmarsch ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

das weis ich nicht so genau aber eine Runde um den See schaffst auch du in 10 Minuten.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Danke :q :q 

10 Minuten - alles klar 

Wollte nur ne ungefähre Vorstellung haben wie groß das alles überhaupt ist... wäre ja nicht gerade von Vorteil wenn ich vom Ferienhaus zum Partyplatz 7km laufen muss


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Würde dir aber sicherlich gut tun Franzl. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

@Dorsch1
Ich drille lieber große Fische und lass dich dabei zuschauen.. macht deutlich mehr Spaß als blöd in der Gegend rumzulaufen :q :q :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Aber Stippfischer sind da nicht zugelassen. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Organisiert jemand was für Kinder oder wie wurde das bisher gehalten? 
Meine eine kleine mit 5 (dann 6) kann sich mit anderen auch ganz gut beschäftigen, aber min. ein abgesicherter Spielplatz wäre ja schon mal von Vorteil (sofern der Wetter-Petrus auch mitspielt #h )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Moin AngelDet,
auf dem Campingplatz sind auch sehr schöne Kinderspielplätze, eine Trampolinanlage Minigolf und eine Miniatureisenbahn. Die Kinder htten bis her immer sehr viel Spaß dort, allerdings darf man die Aufsichtspflicht nicht vernachlässigen passieren kann ja immer und überall was. Aber ich denke das brauch ich dir nicht sagen.  Nä ehrlich die Kinder werden ihren Spaß haben. Auf dem See der zum Platz gehört kann mann auch Tretboot oder Kanu fahren oder einfch nur planschen an der Kinderbadestelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Ist ja das Schöne an dem Campinmgplatz (aússer dass die Platz haben):
Da findet sich für (fast) jeden Geschmack was.
Und bisher waren immer  Kiddies mit dabei.


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anglerboardtreffen 2005 - Erste Infos!*

Buddha und ich werden wie die Dinge liegen wohl die Klampfen mitbringen, sodass der AB-Chor endlich die AB-Hymne welturaufführen und Dok dazu auf dem Tisch tanzen kann.

Ansonsten suchen Franzl und ich immer noch ein paar humorige Mitbewohner für unseren Big-Brasser-Container in unmittelbarer Nähe des Festplatzes!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51654


----------

